# radio type



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

So i ran a speed test and it says that im on the lte network... but the phone says 2 bars of 3g??? anybody know what thats about ?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

thats the test


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> thats the test


just FYI that is extremely slow and not even 3G speeds.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i thought that was perty fast... lol but my question is why is the phone saying 3g if its 4g and vice versa?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> i thought that was perty fast... lol but my question is why is the phone saying 3g if its 4g and vice versa?


700kbps is less than 1Mbps. LTE should be giving you at least 6+ Mbps. In San Fran I pull down 25Mbps. Your phone is probably right showing 3G and the app is incorrectly telling you you are on LTE.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I know the conversions but that's about as fast as I ever get on 3g... I just flashed a new radio.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I know the conversions but that's about as fast as I ever get on 3g... I just flashed a new radio.


I typically get a few Mbps down on 3G. Which radio?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Same radio I'm on currently.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

A few mbps? On 3g its theoretical Max isn't even a few.mbps I think. I can get 1700 if I'm very close to the tower and noone else is online.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

A few mbps, wow! Id love to get that..I don't have 4G here, and not even 1 mbps on 3g..plus if it says like 500kbps, I download speed when dling a file is reallly slow..like 25 kbps LOL. Idk how to speed it up


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Changing the radio would probably help


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

jolness said:


> A few mbps? On 3g its theoretical Max isn't even a few.mbps I think. I can get 1700 if I'm very close to the tower and noone else is online.


EV-DO Rev B is 4.9 Mb/s per carrier. Multiple carriers can be used at once. Theoretically, you can easily get a few Mbps on 3g. 3Mbps isn't uncommon for me.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Verizon only implements evdo rev A the maximum theoretical speed is 3.1 mbps , that said speeds in various areas vary a lot, Verizon has NJ covered almost perfectly and I average from 1.3 -2.3 mbps on 3g , with an occasional drop to .8 -	1.0 during peak times. I only live 6 miles from lte and of you were really on it you'd know I get from 8 -15 mbps on lte


----------

